# new girls



## lotty1 (Oct 9, 2007)

Hi me and my partner are new to this site we decided it would be nice to obtain  support from people also trying for a family. I am undertaking DI at a Manchester Clinic and have had 9 rounds of D/I 4 x Clomid now awaiting the result of round 9. Fingers Crossed!
I knew it would be difficult but underestimated the impact upon our lives so talking with other people will help greatly.


----------



## Alison0702 (Apr 7, 2006)

Hi Lotti

Welcome    You've come to the right place.

There's so many people on here going through all sorts of things, so I am sure you'll find it a great place for advice and support.

Good luck with this round of treatment

Alison


----------



## lotty1 (Oct 9, 2007)

Thanks, its such a relief to know that you are not the only one in this situation and that there are people there to support you. Just trying to figure out how to use the site IT has never been my strength.


----------



## nickster (Jul 6, 2007)

Hi *Lotty*

Welcome welcome.  This site is just fabulous... such a great source of reassurance, advice and general cameraderie.

You'd probably be best off posting in the IUI/IVF thread, though of course you're very welcome to contribute wherever you like (most of us do!).

When's your test date? I'm on my first day of my fourth 2ww, so looking at 24/25 Oct - seems like an age away...

Nicky


----------



## lotty1 (Oct 9, 2007)

I will keep my fingers crossed for you, re me i am due to test on 16th now crossing my toes also.


----------



## lotty1 (Oct 9, 2007)

hi i mean 16th oct now completely losing it!!!!  At least still have my humour!!!!!!!!


----------



## duff (May 26, 2006)

HI Lotty, 

I'm due to test around the 16th October too!  well, I never actually get round to testing cos usually my period starts on the dot.  

How are you doing with it all?  I'm going google mad this month.  The last couple of goes I've been really calm but this month I'm obsessed with every last twinge!


----------



## lotty1 (Oct 9, 2007)

here is to the 16th will hope for you also. I have to agree my body is so tuned ,it comes on the dot so don't even have chance to test. i even tested early once just to have the test but that made me feel worse so will not do that again. Have to say as time goes on keep getting frustrated and obsessed but trying to remain focused. Always obsessed with twinges but trying to think about another holiday to keep me calm.


----------



## Mable (Apr 9, 2005)

Good luck to you 3 - hope we have triplet success.


----------



## lotty1 (Oct 9, 2007)

Thanks  Mable


----------



## mintyfaglady (Aug 25, 2007)

Make that quads - I should find out one way or the other around the 16th too! Like Duff, my period always starts on the dot - I've yet to break out a pregnancy test in 11 rounds of trying. Well, I guess it saves me a few quid, eh?


----------



## pem (Jan 10, 2007)

Good luck you girls...      

Emma


----------



## lotty1 (Oct 9, 2007)

oh no just realised got all my dates wrong i am not due to test until 20th not 16th !!!! I cannot cope with this waiting esp when i am having all the A/f symptoms just want to know now!


----------



## Tonia2 (Oct 30, 2005)

Hiya Lotty!

I've included you on our mini-list on the IVF/IUI thread - so feel free to come and join us over there  ... good luck for the 20th....     There's a few of us on the 2ww at the moment, so you're in good company! 
I'd never joined a website, posted on a thread or anything remotely similer before finding FF. You'll be surprised how quickly you'll become comfortable with all the IT stuff... Feel free to ask away if you have any questions. It's a bit addictive, so be careful! 

Love Tonia

PS. 
That reminds me- help!!! ANYONE!!! I'm really hopeless with photos. The photo on my avatar was put there by the lovely Gina over 12 months ago, and I can't work out how to shrink a new photo, so that I can put an updated one up. We have _Microsoft Picture it! 7.0_ and _Paint_ programs on the computer, and I just can't work it out. I *know* it should be really simple.  Is there anyone out there who uses the same programs who can PM me a REALLY BASIC step-by-step instructions as to how to do it? And be able to write it like you're giving instructions to a 5 year old?? ?? ?    I would be very grateful! 

(sorry for highjacking your thread slightly, Lotty!!  )


----------



## lotty1 (Oct 9, 2007)

Hi Tonia Thanks for ya message yes i know its addictive.
Have written in the new thread if thats what its called soz need more practice with I.T. and terms but will get there.
ps no need to apologise about highjacking my thread


----------

